# Italia - Spagna U21. 16 giugno 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (16 Giugno 2019)

Prima giornata dell'Europeo Under 21 2019. Si gioca Italia - Spagna. Partita in programma domenica 16 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 presso lo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.

Dove vedere Italia - Spagna in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima giornata dell'Europeo Under 21 2019. Si gioca Italia - Spagna. Partita in programma domenica 16 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 presso lo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Spagna in tv?
> 
> ...



Noooo ma su sky non c’e ?


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

La Spagna, rispetto alle ultime edizioni dove giravano con gente come Isco, Morata, Saul, Alcantara e Bellerin, non è niente di che. Possiamo e dobbiamo vincere, ma temo Di Biagio in panchina.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Spagna, rispetto alle ultime edizioni dove giravano con gente come Isco, Morata, Saul, Alcantara e Bellerin, non è niente di che. Possiamo e dobbiamo vincere, ma temo Di Biagio in panchina.



A livello di calcio andiamo molto d'accordo... peccato per politica e religione


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima giornata dell'Europeo Under 21 2019. Si gioca Italia - Spagna. Partita in programma domenica 16 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 presso lo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Spagna in tv?
> 
> ...



Qualcuno un giorno ci spiegherà come abbia fatto Di Biagio non solo ad ottenere la panchina ma addirittura a conservarla per anni. 
Sulla carta siamo, se non la favorita, sicuramente tra le favorite. Vediamo un po'...


----------



## Ema2000 (16 Giugno 2019)

Questa under mi incuriosisce, forse in difesa ha nomi meno altisonanti, ma per certi versi mi ricorda la under di Vicini che poi trasferì in blocco nella nazionale maggiore, anche se quella aveva talenti come Vialli, Mancini, Donadoni e molti altri che questa si scorda

peccato che Cutrone abbia perso il posto di centravanti titolare, ma kean pare di un altra categoria


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima giornata dell'Europeo Under 21 2019. Si gioca Italia - Spagna. Partita in programma domenica 16 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 presso lo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.
> 
> Dove vedere Italia - Spagna in tv?
> 
> ...



Vediamo se Di Biagio riesce a buttare nel cesso un altro Europeo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Giugno 2019)

Sulla carta l'Italia non ha rivali, obbiettivo minimo è arrivare alle semifinali che qualificano alle olimpiadi (generalmente andiamo forte nell'anno in cui non serve a niente, Lol).


----------



## Pit96 (16 Giugno 2019)

Leggendo la formazione ci sono quei giocatori che per la stampa valgono 30-40-50 milioni. 
Insomma, dovremmo stravincere contro chiunque


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

Perché Mandragora e non Tonali?


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2019)

Ma chi è sto animale che "canta"?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

8 minuti di possesso Spagna


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2019)

Madonna che gol...

Grande Gigi Di Biagio....


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

Taaaaccccc!! Di Biagio una garanzia


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2019)

quanto costa Ceballos?


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

godo.

per quel cesso di di biagio
sto mafioso che non convoca donnarumma e che non mette tonali e cutrone per 2 juventini mandragora e kean.

restiamo un paese di mafiosi e questi sono i risultati. spero che perdano


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quanto costa Ceballos?



Dovevano prenderlo lo scorso anno


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

Che azione Ceballos!


----------



## 1972 (16 Giugno 2019)

l'allenatore italiano vale meno di gattuso-giocatori italici stra pompati-il portiere e' na pippa.


----------



## davidelynch (16 Giugno 2019)

Se penso a quanto chiedono per i giocatori in campo mi viene da piangere.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2019)

Spagna nettamente superiore per ora.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Giugno 2019)

Il problema è che passa la prima più la migliore seconda dei tre Giron cini..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Giugno 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Se penso a quanto chiedono per i giocatori in campo mi viene da piangere.



50 barella, 80 chiesa, mille mila zaniolo  cmq piccola attenuate, sono allenati da quella capra raccomandata di di biagio


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Maledetto Di Biagio! Ma quando lo metteranno un allenatore serio a guidare l’Under 21?


----------



## 6milan (16 Giugno 2019)

Loro sono nettamente superiori nel gioco e nelle individualità. Finché i nostri allenatori resteranno fermi sul calcio all'italiana che ormai é vecchio ed inutile nn vinceremo mai niente


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Loro sono nettamente superiori nel gioco e nelle individualità. Finché i nostri allenatori resteranno fermi sul calcio all'italiana che ormai é vecchio ed inutile nn vinceremo mai niente



Mancini su provando a cambiare


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2019)

Ragazzi Barella 50, chiesa 80 . Rendiamoci conto


----------



## 6milan (16 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mancini su provando a cambiare



Nn c'è dubbio ma dobbiamo fare come ha fatto la Spagna che ha iniziato con i pulcini fino alla nazionale principale, tutti con la stessa filosofia


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

Goooolllll!!! Chiesa!!!!


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2019)

Gran gol di Chiesa

1-1


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2019)

Madonna che portiere hahahahahaha


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2019)

le cose giuste, bravo Chiesa


----------



## Lambro (16 Giugno 2019)

micia del portiere che sbaglia tutto, per fortuna, dai dai!


----------



## Lambro (16 Giugno 2019)

Ceballos mi ricorda molto R.Baggio, non farà forse la sua carriera ma il giocatore ha le potenzialità enormi.
Se i nostri valgono milioni di miliardi non ho idea di quanto debba valere questo giocatore eh


----------



## 1972 (16 Giugno 2019)

il portiere a sto gioco non conta, questo dicono i detrattori de gigio


----------



## Garrincha (16 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Barella 50, chiesa 80 . Rendiamoci conto



Ma Barella al Cagliari e in nazionale maggiore lo hai visto? Non è che la valutazione cambia ogni quindici minuti giocati


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Gran gol, ma anche gran papera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

ovviamente entra l'ennesimo juventino in cerca di pubblicità


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2019)

Con tutti i fantasisti che ha comprato il Real un prestito con diritto per Ceballos proprio non si riesce a prendere?


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2019)

Eh Ceballos sono tre anni che fa impazzire parecchi qui sul forum.
Talento pazzesco.


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Abbiamo giocato solo dopo il nostro gol, uscito in modo un po’ casuale. Attacchiamo in modo molto disordinato.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2019)

Ma qualcuno sa perché Donnarumma non convocato?


----------



## Simonic (16 Giugno 2019)

Ceballos con Giampaolo riuscirebbe a trovare il ruolo più indicato alle sua caratteristiche ed al Milan avrebbe il giusto spazio per esplodere considerato che al Real sarebbe stra chiuso.
E poi sarebbe molto meglio dei centrocampisti finora avvicinati...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (16 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa perché Donnarumma non convocato?



Non convocato neanche per la nazionale maggiore. Credo sia infortunato dall'ultima di campionato


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno sa perché Donnarumma non convocato?



Si è deciso di comune accordo che è concluso il suo ciclo con l’Under-21. Comunque è infortunato quindi non sarebbe stato convocato a prescindere.


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2019)

Sto Mandragora è un cesso, non capisco cosa ci si vede in sto ragazzo.
E possibile che non ci sia di meglio di sto Di Marco? spero che non sia quello di stasera perchè non azzecca nemmeno uno stop.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si è deciso di comune accordo che è concluso il suo ciclo con l’Under-21. Comunque è infortunato quindi non sarebbe stato convocato a prescindere.



è recuperato, così ho letto. 
non capisco i motivi del "il suo ciclo in U21 è terminato"


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2019)

Orsolini è davvero improponibile...Mandragora ancora insensatamente in campo...anche l'Italia U21 si piega alle ragioni della loggia massonica bianconera


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è recuperato, così ho letto.
> non capisco i motivi del "il suo ciclo in U21 è terminato"



Un po' come i vari Havertz e Mbappé è ormai un perno della nazionale maggiore, quindi in U21 non ci va più.


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2019)

Ma come si fa a togliere Kean e lasciare in campo paracarro Orsolini?


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2019)

speriamo Cutro si sblocchi


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Che si mangiano questi.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2019)

abbassasse la cresta sto kean, che non è nessuno. 

il solito stron*o che siccome è di raiola pensa di essere un dio in terra.


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Goooool
2-1 Doppietta di Chiesa


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2019)

Zaniolo si è fatto male?


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2019)

gooooooooooooooolll Chiesaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2019)

Comunque ragazzi 50 milioni per Barella...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Zaniolo si è fatto male?



si ancora nel primo tempo, uno scontro con il portiere e un altro giocatore su un cross. 
ma non dovrebbe essere niente di che, però è uscito perchè aveva dei giramenti di testa.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Zaniolo si è fatto male?



ha ricevuto un bel colpo alla testa dal portiere avversario


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2019)

Grazie a entrambi! E bravo Chiesa


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Ma come aveva fatto a non vederlo?


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2019)

Ciupa Spagna


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Pellegrini su rigoreee
3-1


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> abbassasse la cresta sto kean, che non è nessuno.
> 
> il solito stron*o che siccome è di raiola pensa di essere un dio in terra.



Kean vale tre volte Cutrone, come giocatore.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Giugno 2019)

ma il real ci punta su ceballos ? tenere in panca uno così è uno spreco allucinante. 

3-1 intanto


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Un po' come i vari Havertz e Mbappé è ormai un perno della nazionale maggiore, quindi in U21 non ci va più.



ma scusa ci sono andati i vari chiesa kean barella.. non trovo il senso


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2019)

Siiiiiiiiii


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

oh ma il rigore era fuori di 3 metri.......... bisogna essere onesti.

assurdo darlo col var


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh ma il rigore era fuori di 3 metri.......... bisogna essere onesti.
> 
> assurdo darlo col var



Il fallo comincia fuori ma continua a più riprese dentro. Non sai le regole caro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Loro sono nettamente superiori nel gioco e nelle individualità. Finché i nostri allenatori resteranno fermi sul calcio all'italiana che ormai é vecchio ed inutile nn vinceremo mai niente



Invece stiamo tornando, e di brutto. La nazionale maggiore poi sta facendo benissimo, e per me le possibilità di vincere Euro 2020 ci sono tutte, e come ho già detto tante volte è anche ora, perché una nazione calcistica come quella italiana non può avere solo una europeo in bacheca, non dopo che ai mondiali siamo sotto solo al Brasile.

L’Italia ha cominciato a scendere nell’oblio dopo il 2006 (per sprofondare dal 2010 in poi), il Milan dal 2007 (per sprofondare dal 2012 in poi). 

Speriamo che anche il nostro Milan segua a ruota la nazionale al più presto, perché fino a quando non torneremo noi l’Italia non conterà più un ***....zo a livello di squadre di club nel palcoscenico europeo e mondiale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il fallo comincia fuori ma continua a più riprese dentro. Non sai le regole caro



appunto inizia fuori.... si lascia cadere dentro. spiegami te le regole allora


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Lambro (16 Giugno 2019)

Spagna scomparsa mentalmente, noi invece mentalmente fortissimi.
Non abbiamo un gioco offensivo, anche perchè i terzini sono scandalosi come qualita' (mancava Calabria va detto), ma abbiamo tanta anima.
Cmq grande successo.
Non concordo che Kean valga 3 Cutrone, Kean è intanto un esterno perchè come centravanti proprio non mi piace, Cutrone attacca lo spazio come pochi , sarebbero ottimi assieme pienamente complementari.
Peccato però che l'afroitaliano abbia atteggiamenti alla Balotelli che sicuramente non gli faranno tanto bene per la carriera.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto inizia fuori.... si lascia cadere dentro. spiegami te le regole allora



Non è che se uno mi trattiene a centrocampo è autorizzato a restare attaccato alla maglietta fino al dischetto. È rigore punto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Spagna scomparsa mentalmente, noi invece mentalmente fortissimi.
> Non abbiamo un gioco offensivo, anche perchè i terzini sono scandalosi come qualita' (mancava Calabria va detto), ma abbiamo tanta anima.



Questo del resto è il marchio di fabbrica da sempre della nazionale italiana.




Lambro ha scritto:


> Non concordo che Kean valga 3 Cutrone, Kean è intanto un esterno perchè come centravanti proprio non mi piace, Cutrone attacca lo spazio come pochi , sarebbero ottimi assieme pienamente complementari.
> Peccato però che l'afroitaliano abbia atteggiamenti alla Balotelli che sicuramente non gli faranno tanto bene per la carriera.



Sarò di parte perché mi sono innamorato di Kean fin dalle prime volte che lo vidi giocare, ma per quanto riguarda Cutrone proprio non riesco a farmelo piacere.

Nemmeno sforzandomi riesco a vederlo titolare in un Milan che tornasse anche solo minimamente competitivo. Meno che mai lo vedo titolare in una futura nazionale italiana campione d’Europa e campione del mondo (si spera prima del 2030, l’ultima volta furono 24 gli anni di digiuno, spero che stavolta siano di meno, e spero anche di arrivare ad alzare la quinta prima che il Brasile alzi la sesta).


----------



## Lambro (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto inizia fuori.... si lascia cadere dentro. spiegami te le regole allora



Inizia fuori ma lo tiene un po' anche dentro, almeno credo , concretizzandosi dentro l'area di rigore.


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Kean vale tre volte Cutrone, come giocatore.



Siete davvero troppo troppo severi con Patrick.


----------



## Lambro (16 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo del resto è il marchio di fabbrica da sempre della nazionale italiana.



già


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non è che se uno mi trattiene a centrocampo è autorizzato a restare attaccato alla maglietta fino al dischetto. È rigore punto.



ahahahhahahahah bella spiegazione neanche tanto di parte.

bravo bravo

punto ahahahha.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma scusa ci sono andati i vari chiesa kean barella.. non trovo il senso



Non hanno la stessa importanza di Donnarumma nella maggiore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Inizia fuori ma lo tiene un po' anche dentro, almeno credo , concretizzandosi dentro l'area di rigore.



è vero si concretizza dentro perchè si lascia cadere dentro. di solito non si danno. io non l'avrei dato. ovvio non ne parlerà nessuno perchè è a nostro favore.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2019)

Ottima partita di Chiesa e vittoria meritata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

bella partita di cutrone. è la punta più forte dell'italia ed è inspiegabilmente in panchina. tanto come quel cesso a pedali di mandragora che è vergognoso.

in avanti kean cutrone chiesa sono i 3 più forti per distacco. zaniolo è uno che non farà una mazza in carriera, vedrete...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero si concretizza dentro perchè si lascia cadere dentro. di solito non si danno. io non l'avrei dato. ovvio non ne parlerà nessuno perchè è a nostro favore.



Tanto ai fini del risultato sarebbe stato irrilevante, avremmo comunque vinto noi. E meritatamente, aggiungo.


----------



## Raryof (16 Giugno 2019)

Ma vieni.


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2019)

Vittoria meritata. Grandi.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

Vaiiii!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non hanno la stessa importanza di Donnarumma nella maggiore.



sarà come dici te, ma per me il discorso non ha senso.
se lo puoi far giocare è doveroso convocarlo.
e poi secondo me barella e chiesa sono ben più importanti di donnarumma.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2019)

Grande vittoria. Speriamo bene per il proseguo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2019)

Che sia l’inizio dell’uscita dal Medioevo calcistico che ci ha avviluppato sia a livello di nazionale che di club da ormai più di 10 anni? Speriamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tanto ai fini del risultato sarebbe stato irrilevante, avremmo comunque vinto noi. E meritatamente, aggiungo.



non dico di no. ho solo detto che il rigore non ci sta, poi è nata una diatriba dal nulla.
non è bello comunque per me avere rigori così. preferivo il 2-1


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2019)

Grande Vittoria...

Zorro...Paolo...portateci Ceballos...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non dico di no. ho solo detto che il rigore non ci sta, poi è nata una diatriba dal nulla.
> non è bello comunque per me avere rigori così. preferivo il 2-1



Si, pure io. Non amo avere dei rigori a favore inesistenti.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Giugno 2019)

ottimo inizio , sopratutto bello vedere che siamo competitivi a partire dall'under 20


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2019)

L'arbitro ha dato il rigore applicando il regolamento. Ma visto che a inizio partita si insultava di Biagio e l'Italia dopo una vittoria netta bisogna pur inventarsi una polemica per continuare a fare i bastian contrario e vabbè


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2019)

Kean farà la fine di Balotelli, ha camminato per 60 minuti credendosi Messi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2019)

Per un ora l’Italia ha giocato moto meglio della Spagna. Rigore giusto o meno la vittoria è più che meritata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Kean farà la fine di Balotelli, ha camminato per 60 minuti credendosi Messi



Sarebbe davvero un peccato enorme. Questo ragazzo ha un potenziale immenso.


----------



## Zlatan87 (16 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Grande Vittoria...
> 
> Zorro...Paolo...portateci Ceballos...



Magari!!! Qui si perde tempo dietro a veretout e sensi, dai su...


----------



## unbreakable (16 Giugno 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ottimo inizio , sopratutto bello vedere che siamo competitivi a partire dall'under 20



Sarebbe anche ora di vincere qualcosa


----------



## unbreakable (16 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Grande Vittoria...
> 
> Zorro...Paolo...portateci Ceballos...



Si poteva acquistare tranquillamente dal betis siviglia 2-3 anni fa..ora è tardi..


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2019)

C'era pure un altro rigore su cutrone tra le altre cose


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'arbitro ha dato il rigore applicando il regolamento. Ma visto che a inizio partita si insultava di Biagio e l'Italia dopo una vittoria netta bisogna pur inventarsi una polemica per continuare a fare i bastian contrario e vabbè



ti fai castelli di carta da solo... il rigore non c'era e di biagio è un brocco.
l'italia ha assolutamente meritato di vincere comunque. mio parere.
ma tu ti sei incendiato dal nulla inutilmente...




Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'era pure un altro rigore su cutrone tra le altre cose



se quello era rigore chiudiamo tutto.....


----------



## Andris (16 Giugno 2019)

imponente secondo tempo con Chiesa che ha trascinato tutti.
le favorite sono Italia,Spagna e Germania per cui molto bene batterli così dando ottimo morale.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti fai castelli di carta da solo... il rigore non c'era e di biagio è un brocco.
> l'italia ha assolutamente meritato di vincere comunque. mio parere.
> ma tu ti sei incendiato dal nulla inutilmente...
> 
> ...



Ecco appunto ahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Kean farà la fine di Balotelli, ha camminato per 60 minuti credendosi Messi



ha un gran fisico. coi giovani fa il grosso mai coi grossi non so... non è mica male. bella 2a punta al fianco di piatek..

però non lo prenderei mai. è un buffone e ha raiola


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha un gran fisico. coi giovani fa il grosso mai coi grossi non so... non è mica male. bella 2a punta al fianco di piatek..
> 
> però non lo prenderei mai. è un buffone e ha raiola



Io se solo cambiasse e maturasse almeno un po’ (ricordiamo che è un ragazzino sul serio) farei carte false per portarlo a San Siro.


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Si poteva acquistare tranquillamente dal betis siviglia 2-3 anni fa..ora è tardi..



Hazard, Vinicius, Asensio, Rodrygo, Jovic, etc... e credo Florentino non abbia ancora finito..300 milioni spesi...qualcosa dovranno pur recuperarlo. Secondo me questa finestra di mercato sarebbe quella ideale per provare l'assalto...convinto il ragazzo con una 30ina di milioni si potrebbe anche prenderlo.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Hazard, Vinicius, Asensio, Rodrygo, Jovic, etc... e credo Florentino non abbia ancora finito..300 milioni spesi...qualcosa dovranno pur recuperarlo. Secondo me questa finestra di mercato sarebbe quella ideale per provare l'assalto...convinto il ragazzo con una 30ina di milioni si potrebbe anche prenderlo.



È in vendita


----------



## Raryof (16 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti fai castelli di carta da solo... il rigore non c'era e di biagio è un brocco.
> l'italia ha assolutamente meritato di vincere comunque. mio parere.
> ma tu ti sei incendiato dal nulla inutilmente...
> 
> ...



Dai non inventiamo cose su, prima del secondo gol dell'Italia c'è stata una clamorosa trattenuta in area su Cutrone che cadendo poi fa l'assist.
Se Chiesa non avesse segnato sarebbe stato calcio di rigore e pure seconda ammonizione per Callejo là.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Giugno 2019)

Partita giocata veramente bene, anche se c'è da dire che l'attacco lo ha retto Chiesa.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Giugno 2019)

Formazione iniziale sballata, come al solito accade con questo allenatore, che misteriosamente è ancora al suo posto. Speriamo Patrick giochi dall’inizio la prossima. Con Kean e Chiesa potrebbe fare faville.

Detto questo, io prenderei subito Ceballos, se ancora ci fosse necessità di capirlo. Prenderei anche Pellegrini, uno tra Bonifazi e Mancini, e Kean. A zaniolo continuano a metterlo in campo in posizioni folli.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Giugno 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Formazione iniziale sballata, come al solito accade con questo allenatore, che misteriosamente è ancora al suo posto. Speriamo Patrick giochi dall’inizio la prossima. Con Kean e Chiesa potrebbe fare faville.
> 
> Detto questo, io prenderei subito Ceballos, se ancora ci fosse necessità di capirlo. Prenderei anche Pellegrini, uno tra Bonifazi e Mancini, e Kean. A zaniolo continuano a metterlo in campo in posizioni folli.



Io non so cosa siamo aspettando per convincere a Ceballos, ci serve anche in prestito... un giocatore della sua qualità ci sogniamo, e lui ha appena detto che vuole lasciare madrid per avere continuità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

Stavo riflettendo e pensavo che il calcio per nazionali rischia di essere l’unico “calcio serio” del futuro.

Nelle nazionali i soldi non hanno l’importanza che hanno per le squadre di club, perché i giocatori che una nazione produce quelli sono, non è che il Brasile o la Spagna possano costruire un undici titolare senza pecca alcuna e fatto solo di top players con la forza dei miliardi, come fanno le squadre di club. Se hai gente del livello di Di Stefano in attacco e gente del livello di Musacchio un difesa (è solo un esempio), quelli ti tieni, non puoi smiliardare per fare una difesa al livello dell’attacco. 

Le nazionali rischiano di restare l’unico ambito nel quale la competenza valga ancora davvero qualcosa, e non vedremo mai nazionali come l’Italia, il Brasile o la Germania sparire per sempre, semplicemente perché la tradizione calcistica in questi paesi è troppo forte e radicata per non produrre più giocatori validi. Potranno esserci periodi neri come il nostro degli anni ‘50 e ‘60’ o il post-2006 (e si spera che ormai sia alle nostre spalle), o come quello della Germania post mondiali del 1990 fino ad arrivare al 2006 (dove misero le basi per il trionfo in Brasile di otto anni dopo), o come quello del Brasile dal 2002 che pare non essersi ancora arrestato, ma non potranno mai sparire dai radar del tutto. Questo potrebbe avvenire se le nazionali si “clubizzassero” e una nazionale potesse comporre con la forza del denaro un undici titolare fatto di svariati stranieri puri come si vede in altri sport, ma nel calcio credo e spero che ciò non avverrà mai. 

La situazione del calcio per club, invece, se non trovano il modo di arginare il potere del denaro, è destinata a peggiorare sempre di più.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Giugno 2019)

non ho visto la partita ma sono felicisissimo che abbiamo battuto la Spagna, che da dieci anni ogni volta che ci trovava ci mazzuolava. E l'abbiamo fatto dominando, nonostante dalle statistiche abbiamo perso il confronto del possesso palla. Chiesa penso possa essere considerato con Kean uno degli under 21 più forti al mondo. E barella sicuramente nei top ten.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> non ho visto la partita ma sono felicisissimo che abbiamo battuto la Spagna, che da dieci anni ogni volta che ci trovava ci mazzuolava. E l'abbiamo fatto dominando, nonostante dalle statistiche abbiamo perso il confronto del possesso palla. Chiesa penso possa essere considerato con Kean uno degli under 21 più forti al mondo. E barella sicuramente nei top ten.



Vero, e anche le partite e i risultati della Nazionale maggiore lasciano ben sperare che gli anni ‘20 possano essere anni di vittorie.


----------



## vannu994 (17 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stavo riflettendo e pensavo che il calcio per nazionali rischia di essere l’unico “calcio serio” del futuro.
> 
> Nelle nazionali i soldi non hanno l’importanza che hanno per le squadre di club, perché i giocatori che una nazione produce quelli sono, non è che il Brasile o la Spagna possano costruire un undici titolare senza pecca alcuna e fatto solo di top players con la forza dei miliardi, come fanno le squadre di club. Se hai gente del livello di Di Stefano in attacco e gente del livello di Musacchio un difesa (è solo un esempio), quelli ti tieni, non puoi smiliardare per fare una difesa al livello dell’attacco.
> 
> ...



L’unica nazionale che sta facendo una roba simile è il Qatar che compra i giocatori e gli offre la cittadinanza, fortunatamente il sogno di ogni giocatore è quello di giocare per la propria nazionale quindi difficilmente diventeranno competitivi con i Miliardi, però hanno già vinto una coppa d’asia...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Giugno 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> imponente secondo tempo con Chiesa che ha trascinato tutti.
> le favorite sono Italia,Spagna e Germania per cui molto bene batterli così dando ottimo morale.



Ti sei dimenticato la Francia, e' la squadra sulla carta più forte di tutte in questi Europei


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> L’unica nazionale che sta facendo una roba simile è il Qatar che compra i giocatori e gli offre la cittadinanza, fortunatamente il sogno di ogni giocatore è quello di giocare per la propria nazionale quindi difficilmente diventeranno competitivi con i Miliardi, però hanno già vinto una coppa d’asia...



Ma infatti quella è una vergogna che va fermata al più presto, anche per non creare un precedente. Nel calcio per nazionali deve contare solo la tradizione calcistica del paese e la capacità di produrre grandi giocatori, punto. 

Guai arrivare ad una clubizzazione del calcio per nazionali. Guai. 

Non oso nemmeno immaginare cosa proverei a vedere un futuro Roberto Baggio giocare per un’altra nazionale perché è stato comprato dal vile denaro.

Basti pensare a quanto fatto dalla nazionale di pallamano del Qatar, che aveva in rosa 13 giocatori stranieri su 17 grazie alle regole demenziali della federazione che permettono a chi non gioca da tre anni con la propria nazionale di giocare per un’altra.

Una porcata assurda.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *Stavo riflettendo e pensavo che il calcio per nazionali rischia di essere l’unico “calcio serio” del futuro*.
> 
> Nelle nazionali i soldi non hanno l’importanza che hanno per le squadre di club, perché i giocatori che una nazione produce quelli sono, non è che il Brasile o la Spagna possano costruire un undici titolare senza pecca alcuna e fatto solo di top players con la forza dei miliardi, come fanno le squadre di club. Se hai gente del livello di Di Stefano in attacco e gente del livello di Musacchio un difesa (è solo un esempio), quelli ti tieni, non puoi smiliardare per fare una difesa al livello dell’attacco.
> 
> ...



osservazione importante... ma sta di fatto che a oggi il calcio per nazionali resta agli occhi dei tifosi un calcio di secondo piano, infatti ce ne accorgiamo solo nei mesi estivi che le nazionali sono importanti, proprio perché nei mesi estivi dobbiamo stare senza "l'altro calcio". Se pensate alle varie pause dei campionati in autunno o in primavera per consentire le partite della nazionale, beh, quelle pause vengono viste dalla parte della gente come una scocciatura...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> osservazione importante... ma sta di fatto che a oggi il calcio per nazionali resta agli occhi dei tifosi un calcio di secondo piano, infatti ce ne accorgiamo solo nei mesi estivi che le nazionali sono importanti, proprio perché nei mesi estivi dobbiamo stare senza "l'altro calcio". Se pensate alle varie pause dei campionati in autunno o in primavera per consentire le partite della nazionale, beh, quelle pause vengono viste dalla parte della gente come una scocciatura...




Si ma il mondiale in particolare resta la competizione calcistica più importante in assoluto, anche più della CL, quindi non parlerei di secondo piano tanto leggermente.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2019)

Ceballos lo scrivo da 2 anni che andrebbe preso, magari con la formula del prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto.
Sono questi i giovani da prendere, i talenti che non trovano attualmente spazio nei top club, ma che hanno già dimostrato di poter diventare dei grandi giocatori.


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Giugno 2019)

Ceballos è un talento pazzesco. Sono questi i giovani su cui costruire un ciclo vincente.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Hazard, Vinicius, Asensio, Rodrygo, Jovic, etc... e credo Florentino non abbia ancora finito..300 milioni spesi...qualcosa dovranno pur recuperarlo. Secondo me questa finestra di mercato sarebbe quella ideale per provare l'assalto...convinto il ragazzo con una 30ina di milioni si potrebbe anche prenderlo.



il problema e' che come sempre ci sara' mezoz mondo su sto ragazzo..io lho visto crescere nel betis ed era gia' un fenomeno..per quello dico che e' tardi ormai gioca in una big vorra' un ingaggio importante e ci sa ranno altri club che gli potranno offrire la champions..non e' un profilo da scovare e' gia' famoso


----------



## Beppe85 (17 Giugno 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> il problema e' che come sempre ci sara' mezoz mondo su sto ragazzo..io lho visto crescere nel betis ed era gia' un fenomeno..per quello dico che e' tardi ormai gioca in una big vorra' un ingaggio importante e ci sa ranno altri club che gli potranno offrire la champions..non e' un profilo da scovare e' gia' famoso



Attenzione a giudicare i giocatori solo per poche partite buone. Avrei proprio voluto vedere se ci fosse stato clCalabria ieri sera cosa avrebbe fatto Ceballos.


----------

